# Australian Paramedic thinking about moving to the U.S.



## shurayukihime (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm currently a student paramedic in Adelaide, entertaining the thought of moving to the U.S. once I've graduated uni. I graduate in November 2011, but probably wouldn't be aiming to move until 2012.

Does anyone know what the job market is like for paramedics over there? Also wondering what the best places are to live? I'll be 29 in 2011 and I'm currently single, so someplace where there is loads of nightlife and younger people would be ideal.

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

shurayukihime said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm currently a student paramedic in Adelaide, entertaining the thought of moving to the U.S. once I've graduated uni. I graduate in November 2011, but probably wouldn't be aiming to move until 2012.
> 
> ...


a) You will have to get your US certification. Google "paramedic" and the respective state you are looking at.
b) Who knows what job market and immigration laws will look like in two years.


----------

